# The all purpose white pill thread



## Notgoodwithusernames (Dec 16, 2020)

It seems like doomers have been coming out of the woodwork even more than usual lately. This is perfectly expected after all this year has been an absolute shitshow in almost every major aspect. However I feel it’s time the pessimism circle jerk is broken up just a bit. We need a bit more optimistism.

Also I fully expect this thread will get raided by doomers and shitposters but hey that’s how things work on the farms.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 16, 2020)

Yes, I will shitpost here.
E


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 16, 2020)

I saw a tiny monkey in a cage, she was so happy to see people.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Dec 16, 2020)

There's no tarif to exporting alcoholic beverages to EU member states, meaning Scotch won't get substantially more expensive next year.
This fills me with optimism. My liver is ready.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 16, 2020)

2020 is almost over, we're still alive.

Count your blessings.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 16, 2020)

Misery loves company.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 16, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> 2020 is almost over, we're still alive.
> 
> Count your blessings.


stop trying to jinx it


----------



## Not Really Here (Dec 16, 2020)

In only four short years the media will stop sperging about Trump when they can stop ignoring Biden and start sperging about a different Republican.
That will be a relief.


----------



## EryngiumLostHisKeys (Dec 16, 2020)

My Redpills are too strong for you travelers, you couldn't possibly handle my strongest whitepills.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 16, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> In only four short years the media will stop sperging about Trump when they can stop ignoring Biden and start sperging about a different Republican.
> That will be a relief.



You underestimate the autism of 2020's media


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 16, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> In only four short years the media will stop sperging about Trump when they can stop ignoring Biden and start sperging about a different Republican.
> That will be a relief.


Can we not have a single thread in DT that doesn't turn into a Biden/Trump bs round? Let's look on the bright side in here! It's Christmas Kiwis!


----------



## Not Really Here (Dec 16, 2020)

JaneThough said:


> Can we not have a single thread in DT that doesn't turn into a Biden/Trump bs round? Let's look on the bright side in here! It's Christmas Kiwis!


It's nobody vs nobody.
It's an optimistic(whitepill) take on what the future holds, as you can tell from the rainbows.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 16, 2020)

JaneThough said:


> Can we not have a single thread in DT that doesn't turn into a Biden/Trump bs round?



You know the answer to that question, mate


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## DrunkenDozing (Dec 17, 2020)

More of a silver lining but with further looming drug legalization/decriminalizations means even if things were to go to shit you could get so high you wouldn't care.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 17, 2020)

My dog haa been sleepbarking and its super cute.  She helps me remember to get excited about food, walks, and being close to others.

A lot of the time depressed people get a boost by reaffirming their negative thoughts: eg my friend hasn't contacted me yet, so I'm right they don't care about me.  Do your best not to fall into thay: find commnunities that discourage this type of behavior and promote healthy trains of thought, alomg with constructive routines like going to bed at the same time every night and taking showers every day.  Even simple things like brushing your teeth help.

We'll all float on ok, we'll all float on alright.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Dec 17, 2020)

A whitepill for me is religion. Coming back to Christ has helped me alot during le memeflu lockdown. God loves us that is the ultimate whitepill


----------



## Jewthulhu (Dec 17, 2020)

White pill


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Dec 17, 2020)

Whenever someone tries to argue that the world is deteriorating, all that's needed is for someone to simply point out the hard evidence which completely rubbishes that claim, such as the data showing the huge rise in global literacy, for instance:




Or the unprecedented fall in absolute poverty worldwide:



(Source: Our World in Data).

The truth is that despite how things may feel at times, there has never been a measurably better time to be alive than right now.


----------



## Rolli & Rottweiler (Dec 17, 2020)

God's blessed you with the gift of life, follow what you had to do to achieve that blessing when you were nothing and more blessings will come. I am blessed daily.


----------



## Rolli & Rottweiler (Dec 17, 2020)

Look at nature, or something. Sacred geometry. It's beautiful and everywhere, it leaks through even the most infested and congested cities. It is beautiful, nature is beautiful.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Dec 18, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Whenever someone tries to argue that the world is deteriorating, all that's needed is for someone to simply point out the hard evidence which completely rubbishes that claim, such as the data showing the huge rise in global literacy, for instance:
> View attachment 1795404
> Or the unprecedented fall in absolute poverty worldwide:
> View attachment 1795406
> ...


Doomsayers have often been around. For  in the twenties and thirties many speculated that liberal democracy was a failed experimen and totalitarian fascist and communist governments were the way of the future. throughout The latter half of the twentieth century but especially the fifties and sixties people thought the world would end in atomic fire.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 18, 2020)

So long as you have someone you love and that loves you back, you can get through many challenges in life. It can be a spouse, friend or family member. Having people to care for and that care for you back helps create a purpose.

Also, if you’re a believer in the afterlife, knowing that you will one day get to see loved ones that have passed away in the here after makes mourning easier.

Additionally, any challenge that you have right now can help strengthen you and make you more resilient. Anything worth it in life requires sacrifice and those sacrifices are what can help make you a better person than you were before.

Finally, for future white pills, count things you’re grateful for and appreciate the small things that make life great. Even in your darkest moments, there is always something to be grateful for.

It’s corny, but these are things that help me remain positive.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 18, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> So long as you have someone you love and that loves you back, you can get through many challenges in life. It can be a spouse, friend or family member. Having people to care for and that care for you back helps create a purpose.
> 
> Also, if you’re a believer in the afterlife, knowing that you will one day get to see loved ones that have passed away in the here after makes mourning easier.
> 
> ...



Even if you don't believe in an afterlife, death will be like a nice dreamless sleep where your brain can finally rest.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 18, 2020)

This is fast becoming my favorite thread on the site <3


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 18, 2020)

This looks like a fitting place to post this.


----------



## Heckler1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Learn to take joy in little things. It all adds up over time and overall makes your life better.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 18, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> This looks like a fitting place to post this.


If it makes you happy!


----------



## Michael Wade (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 18, 2020)

Michael Wade said:


> View attachment 1796383


Except he won't. Because that'd play into the hands of the Democrats saying he's a dictator. At the very least, there's a good chance Biden and Harris won't either.


----------



## Michael Wade (Dec 18, 2020)

Random Internet Person said:


> Except he won't. Because that'd play into the hands of the Democrats saying he's a dictator. At the very least, there's a good chance Biden and Harris won't either.


Whatever happens, I dont see him leaveing the white house. I just dont.    Rate me all you want, but this man does not quit.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Dec 18, 2020)

Michael Wade said:


> Whatever happens, I dont see him leaveing the white house. I just dont.    Rate me all you want, but this man does not quit.


I mean, when all you gotta do is stay in a basement, there's gotta be some good shit to stay there. At the very least, we got a song out of him.


----------



## Aum (Dec 18, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> such as the data showing the huge rise in global literacy, for instance:





Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Or the unprecedented fall in absolute poverty worldwide:



You assume that a global rise in literacy or a decrease in poverty is necessarily positive and has no negative ramifications. You spare no thought for the broader implications of how or why these changes occurred, what caused them, and what other things those causes caused.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> The truth is that despite how things may feel at times, there has never been a measurably better time to be alive than right now.


The truth is that your stats are meaningless and that nothing important is measurable.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 18, 2020)

Michael Wade said:


> View attachment 1796383





Random Internet Person said:


> Except he won't. Because that'd play into the hands of the Democrats saying he's a dictator. At the very least, there's a good chance Biden and Harris won't either.





Michael Wade said:


> Whatever happens, I dont see him leaveing the white house. I just dont.    Rate me all you want, but this man does not quit.





Random Internet Person said:


> I mean, when all you gotta do is stay in a basement, there's gotta be some good shit to stay there. At the very least, we got a song out of him.





Aum said:


> You assume that a global rise in literacy or a decrease in poverty is necessarily positive and has no negative ramifications. You spare no thought for the broader implications of how or why these changes occurred, what caused them, and what other things those causes caused.
> 
> 
> The truth is that your stats are meaningless and that nothing important is measurable.


Hey you mongs, there are plenty of other threads to discuss the election. This is for positivity, take that shit elsewhere thanks.


----------



## Aum (Dec 18, 2020)

JaneThough said:


> Hey you mongs, there are plenty of other threads to discuss the election. This is for positivity, take that shit elsewhere thanks.


The progressives stake their claim on another hugbox thread.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 18, 2020)

Aum said:


> The progressives stake their claim on another hugbox thread.


This thread has literally nothing to do with politics. Go sperg somewhere else.

If you can't take a moment from the shit in the world to take in a bit of positivity, please sign off.


----------



## Aum (Dec 18, 2020)

JaneThough said:


> This thread has literally nothing to do with politics. Go sperg somewhere else.
> 
> If you can't take a moment from the shit in the world to take in a bit of positivity, please sign off.


I replied to a post about politics.
Eat a dick karen


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 18, 2020)

Aum said:


> I replied to a post about politics.
> Eat a dick karen


I bet you're fun at parties.


----------



## Aum (Dec 18, 2020)

JaneThough said:


> I bet you're fun at parties.


I bet you aren't.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 18, 2020)

Back to the white pill!


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Dec 18, 2020)

Aum said:


> You assume that a global rise in literacy or a decrease in poverty is necessarily positive and has no negative ramifications. You spare no thought for the broader implications of how or why these changes occurred, what caused them, and what other things those causes caused.
> 
> 
> The truth is that your stats are meaningless and that nothing important is measurable.


What are the "negative ramifications" of increased literacy and falling poverty?


----------



## Aum (Dec 18, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> What are the "negative ramifications" of increased literacy and falling poverty?


Just off the top of my head...

Who works on the farms or fixes your toilet? Who mills your steel?
When no one in your society will do these jobs, what things are you forced to do to continue living in industrial society?
Are those things good?

Would you rather work in a nation of steel mill workers, or a nation of overeducated starbucks baristas where everything is fabricated in china?
Is the highly educated Californian really a boon to your civilization?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Dec 18, 2020)

We are more closer to VR holodecks than ever before!


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Dec 18, 2020)

Aum said:


> Just off the top of my head...
> 
> Who works on the farms or fixes your toilet? Who mills your steel?
> When no one in your society will do these jobs, what things are you forced to do to continue living in industrial society?
> Are those things good?


Yes, because who will do those jobs? People who are literate and can follow written instructions, that's who. There are next to no jobs in developed countries which require no education, and in the not-too-distant future, even the vast majority of low-skilled jobs are going to be increasingly automated. Education is more important now than it's arguably ever been, and it's been shown to have a universally positive effect on society. This is not debatable, unless you want to define crime, political instability, barbarism, and starvation as "good".


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 18, 2020)

We will call Rohan for aid and save Gondor. Do not be a Denethor II. We must fight against the doom.


Aum said:


> Just off the top of my head...
> 
> Who works on the farms or fixes your toilet? Who mills your steel?
> When no one in your society will do these jobs, what things are you forced to do to continue living in industrial society?
> ...


There's so much wrong with this I don't know where to begin.

So basically "mill workers" and "steel workers" aren't allowed to be literate or educated? What pill is this? Cause it certainly ain't white.


----------



## Aum (Dec 18, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> So basically "mill workers" and "steel workers" aren't allowed to be literate or educated? What pill is this? Cause it certainly ain't white.


No one with a college degree wants to pick apples.
If you're going to try to disagree at least disagree about something which makes any sense to disagree with.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 18, 2020)

Aum said:


> No one with a college degree wants to pick apples.


Except for me. I garden.



> If you're going to try to disagree at least disagree about something which makes any sense to disagree with.


Bold words from someone who just implied that literacy is bad because being educated means you can't work at muh steel mill and that apparently all "Starbucks baristas" have graduated from college.


----------



## Aum (Dec 18, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Except for me. I garden.
> 
> 
> Bold words from someone who just implied that literacy is bad because being educated means you can't work at muh steel mill and that apparently all "Starbucks baristas" have graduated from college.


Wake me when you have something to say and aren't just arguing to make yourself feel special.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 18, 2020)

Imagine unironically saying that people should be illiterate and uneducated because being literate and educated means you can't farm. So much for college degrees in agriscience and animal science and such lmao.

Might as well dictate some people can't have any school at all so they can be plumbers or whatever. That is some _The Giver _shit.


----------



## Aum (Dec 18, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Imagine unironically saying that people should be illiterate and uneducated because being literate and educated means you can't farm. So much for college degrees in agriscience and animal science and such lmao.
> 
> Might as well dictate some people can't have any school at all so they can be plumbers or whatever. That is some _The Giver _shit.


Imagine acting like "Skilled people don't work low skilled jobs" is even remotely controversial lmao


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 18, 2020)

PS, let's ignore @Eris! new sock.


----------



## Heckler1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Even if you never have children or hold any sort of political power, you can still make a difference in your immediate world that is positive and measurable. Worry less about the pursuit of greatness and focus instead on the wholesome goodness we can all share in.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Dec 18, 2020)

Heckler1 said:


> Even if you never have children or hold any sort of political power, you can still make a difference in your immediate world that is positive and measurable. Worry less about the pursuit of greatness and focus instead on the wholesome goodness we can all share in.


This! Focus, not on the world, but rather whatever difference you can make in your own world


----------



## Heckler1 (Dec 18, 2020)

The Great Chandler said:


> This! Focus, not on the world, but rather whatever difference you can make in your own world


People get overwhelmed by all the bad stuff happening far from them and so they get blackpilled and give up on trying to do anything. When if they just focused on the things close to them they would find they have a whole lot of ability to make meaningful changes. Meaningful doesn't mean grand or instantaneous, and I think that makes a lot of people give up because they don't see the point. Stop comparing yourselves to other people who aren't you and just focus on the things that you need to do/make you happy.

"If more of us valued food and cheer and song above hoarded gold, it would be a merrier world"


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Dec 18, 2020)

JaneThough said:


> Back to the white pill!


This is no joke my favorite CWC video.  I don't know how something can be so wholesome and cozy and yet so depressing and heartbreaking at the same time.  And no trolls or outside interventions had anything to do with it.  It's a poetic masterpiece.


----------



## jje100010001 (Dec 18, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> We will call Rohan for aid and save Gondor. Do not be a Denethor II. We must fight against the doom.


If all else fails, you can always take solace in your own pen-and-paper worlds.

After all, the _The Return of the King_ was really a thinly-disguised rewriting of history where the Anglo-Saxons rode down to save the Byzantines from their final collapse at the hands of the 'orcs'.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Dec 18, 2020)

TheProdigalStunna said:


> This is no joke my favorite CWC video.  I don't know how something can be so wholesome and cozy and yet so depressing and heartbreaking at the same time.  And no trolls or outside interventions had anything to do with it.  It's a poetic masterpiece.


Christmas presents for the girlfriend Santa bought,  but she didn't show is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Seventh Star (Dec 19, 2020)

No matter how many retards exist in the world, Coca Cola is eternal.


----------



## Bosmadden (Dec 19, 2020)

Troon activists are now demanding that all children are put on puberty blockers until they decide what gender they want to be.

What an incredible time to be alive. Our descendants will look back and marvel at this golden age of western civilization.


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 19, 2020)

Bosmadden said:


> Troon activists are now demanding that all children are put on puberty blockers until they decide what gender they want to be.
> 
> What an incredible time to be alive. Our descendants will look back and marvel at this golden age of western civilization.


JFC why are you so joyless? Go fuck off to A&N and let those of us who want to look on the brightside to do it.


----------



## Heckler1 (Dec 19, 2020)

JaneThough said:


> JFC why are you so joyless? Go fuck off to A&N and let those of us who want to look on the brightside to do it.
> 
> View attachment 1798446


People can condition themselves to enjoy what is called "negative pleasure" which is when you condition yourself to get cooooom brained off of negativity because you have given up trying to look on the bright side of things. Truly a sad way to live


----------



## PotatoSalad4711 (Dec 19, 2020)

JaneThough said:


> JFC why are you so joyless? Go fuck off to A&N and let those of us who want to look on the brightside to do it.
> 
> View attachment 1798446


I appreciate you trying. Here’s some goofy owls.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Dec 19, 2020)

jje100010001 said:


> If all else fails, you can always take solace in your own pen-and-paper worlds.
> 
> After all, the _The Return of the King_ was really a thinly-disguised rewriting of history where the Anglo-Saxons rode down to save the Byzantines from their final collapse at the hands of the 'orcs'.


Tolkien disliked allegories


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Dec 20, 2020)

The Great Chandler said:


> Tolkien disliked allegories


One of my favorite things about this is that Tolkien got so annoyed at people calling Lord of the Rings an allegory for nuclear war or other such theories that when the book was re-issued, he wrote a new introduction flat out stating that the story was not meant to be an allegory and that it wasn't meant to represent current-day politics.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 20, 2020)

There are a million fun hobbies out there for you to enjoy, attainable at any income level, no matter where you live.  There are countless little kits you can put together and learn from available to buy online.  Simple electronics and origami are a whole lot of fun to build.  Just search around, buy yourself a starter kit, and see what you come up with.  If you like it, there are a billion tutorials out there for whatever you can think of.  It's a great way to pass the time without hearing about politics and news and other forms of retardation.


----------



## Proud Ginga (Dec 20, 2020)

Heckler1 said:


> Even if you never have children or hold any sort of political power, you can still make a difference in your immediate world that is positive and measurable. Worry less about the pursuit of greatness and focus instead on the wholesome goodness we can all share in.


Dropping this link by Luke "the Unaboomer" Smith because it's somewhat related.





						Hedonism, Aceticism and the Hermetic Answer
					






					lukesmith.xyz


----------



## KingofNothing (Dec 20, 2020)

You do not have a thread here.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Dec 20, 2020)

Life is a big ass road to walk, but when you can finally realize the journey you had, everything will be cleared for your soul.


----------



## EmuWarsVeteran (Dec 21, 2020)

Seventh Star said:


> No matter how many retards exist in the world, Coca Cola is eternal.



>Liking Coke more than Pepsi.

>This has been a post by Skub Gang.


----------



## Dick Justice (Dec 21, 2020)

You can right now, in 10 minutes to an hour, have delicious cuisine from anywhere in the world on a whim. For context, for most of human history meat was a delicacy and spices reserved for nobility.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 22, 2020)

KingofNothing said:


> You do not have a thread here.



Yet


----------



## Heckler1 (Dec 23, 2020)

If you are nice to most people on this site, they are nice back. Just don't get jaded by all the low effort doomposters


----------



## The Great Chandler (Dec 23, 2020)

Better to climb a mountain without a summit, at least you'll have quite a hell of a view whenever you look back down


----------



## Heckler1 (Dec 23, 2020)

The Great Chandler said:


> Better to climb a mountain without a summit, at least you'll have quite a hell of a view whenever you look back down


An important principal in life is to always be moving towards something. Whether it is an achievement of some kind, personal growth, or just learning or experiencing something that tickles your fancy, it is important to live a life of some sort of foreword moving purpose..


----------



## FatalTater (Dec 23, 2020)

Look up Kaleidoscope Meditations on youtube for some nifty visuals. Also 10 hour fireplace videos exist.

Oh, and if you look up Twas The Night Before Christmas 1974 you might find a cute Christmas cartoon featuring mice and a clock.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 24, 2020)

We live on a small mote of dust in a vast space.  If our solar system is a bee, then our local galaxy is all of Europe.  Feeling serious, real hatred, or rage, at another when we live in such a small stage is ultimately a very childish thing, and will hopefully be something that we as a species will eventually grow out of.  Instead, spend your time doing things you love or appreciating your family as much as you can.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Dec 25, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> 2020 is almost over, we're still alive.
> 
> Count your blessings.


That completely depends on your definition of living.


----------



## VIVIIXI (Dec 25, 2020)

It's Christmas.

Eat your eggnog, drink your fruitcake and shut the fuck up.

Daddy has a hangover.

(Also: Merry Christmas)


----------



## VIPPER? (Dec 25, 2020)

Whitepill lets you do quad damage with the Tornado chip in some versions of Megaman Battle Network 6 because of an order-of-operations issue resulting in the bytes for "Do double damage" and "Paralyze that guy" adding to "Do double damage on the last attack", which was already doubled.

No matter how long lockdown goes, there will always be ways to make beep-boop numbers into The BIG Beeb Poob Number`s because of interesting and funky programming oversights!



Senior Lexmechanic said:


> We live on a small mote of dust in a vast space, etc.


Never liked this line of thinking. That you are still able to think and feel in such a vast and uncaring universe isn't any reason to not appreciate (literally just accurately perceive and use to decision-make) your surroundings.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 25, 2020)

VIPPER? said:


> Whitepill lets you do quad damage with the Tornado chip in some versions of Megaman Battle Network 6 because of an order-of-operations issue resulting in the bytes for "Do double damage" and "Paralyze that guy" adding to "Do double damage on the last attack", which was already doubled.
> 
> No matter how long lockdown goes, there will always be ways to make beep-boop numbers into The BIG Beeb Poob Number`s because of interesting and funky programming oversights!
> 
> ...


The context of how small and fragile our world is only serves to make it more important to us and emphasizes our need to treat it, and each other, with kindness and respect in our real lives.


----------



## VIPPER? (Dec 25, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> The context of how small and fragile our world is only serves to make it more important to us and emphasizes our need to treat it, and each other, with kindness and respect in our real lives.


I disagree. To quote a terrorist and mathematician, completely out of context,


> Nature takes care of itself



But to keep things positive, there is always nature to enjoy and find genuine peace in coexisting with. Even if you live in the city, there's plenty of parks to visit, and even with corona, all it means is there won't be normies shitting on you for stopping to smell the flowers! The world is indeed a massive place, and there's always more of it to not just be nice _to _but be nice _with_.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jan 7, 2021)

Even if most people in the whole world are actually petty and stupid, cherish those who you feel are worth your time.

Don't have faith in all of humanity, only some.


----------



## EasyBakeOven (Jan 31, 2021)

You should always remember to live in the moment within the present, and not to feel guilt over what you have done in the past or fear what will come in the future. Just keep your head straight and your ambitions close and you will do just fine. It will be alright you absolute chad.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Feb 1, 2021)

To put it simply: You may have screwed over a relationship with someone, made bad financial decisions, said something awful to your mom before she died--or hell! You may have murdered someone at the heat of the moment in cold blood.

Rest assured that at least you're not a serial killer, rapist, or worse...you have a thread on Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Dick Justice (Feb 5, 2021)

Someone posted an old Gumby VHS to the net archive and it's the sweetest, most innocent fun ever.





						Full VHS Tape: A Gumby Adventure, Volume 3 - FAMILY HOME ENTERTAINMENT (1982) : Family Home Entertainment : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

Contents:1. Baker's Tour2. Gumby Concerto3. The Black Knight4. Toying Around5. The Blockheads6. Gumby Racer7. Toy Crazy8. Sad King Ott's Daughter9. The...



					archive.org


----------



## EasyBakeOven (Feb 7, 2021)

All the shit that has happened between 2016-2020 especially for the past 9 months or so has really brought me down so recently I have been following Accounts that post really positive and wholesome stuff on twitter. It always makes me feel better whenever I see those posts when life is looking bleak or hopeless.


----------



## Mnutu (Feb 7, 2021)

This too shall pass


----------



## Gar For Archer (Feb 7, 2021)

If greater problems in the world that you have zero control or influence over is stressing you out, just... stop thinking about it. There's only two possibilities:

1. You think about it. It stresses you out. You can do nothing to change it, so nothing changes.
2. You don't think about it. You can do nothing to change it, so nothing changes.

When you stress out over things you can't change, you are literally only hurting yourself while changing nothing and benefitting no one, least of all yourself. If bad shit is going to happen _anyways_ regardless of how you feel about it, just save yourself the mental anguish and put that energy into things where your direct action will actually have an effect.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Feb 7, 2021)

Fight the temptation to choose a clear, safe course for that path only ever leads to stagnation. People will do anything, no matter how absurd, in order to avoid facing their own souls. The mind can go either direction under stress — toward positive or toward negative: on or off. Think of it as a spectrum whose extremes are unconsciousness at the negative end and hyperconsciousness at the positive end. The way the mind will lean under stress is strongly influenced by training it to focus on the meaning of the moment, the subjectivity of why you are there and then. How often it is that the angry man rages denial of what his inner self is telling him.

Every civilized human being, whatever his conscious development, is still an archaic man at the deeper levels of his psyche. Just as the human body connects us with the mammals and displays numerous relics of earlier evolutionary stages going back to even the reptilian age, so the human psyche is likewise a product of evolution which, when followed up to its origins, show countless archaic traits. Reason alone therefore is not sufficient for living, the sole purpose of human existence is to kindle a light in the darkness of mere being and there is no coming to consciousness without either pain or sacrifice, embarrassment or stumble.  No feeling, passion, or impulse can be opposed but by a contradictory feeling, passion, or impulse.  Fear is quenched by hope or comedy, a habit of vice by a habit of virtue, and an instinct towards pessimism by a fanaticism towards idealism, high-mindedness, and fairness. Morals excite passions, and produce or prevent actions. Reason of itself is utterly impotent in this particular. The rules of morality, therefore, are not conclusions of our reason.

Primitive superstition lies just below the surface of even the most tough-minded individuals, and it is precisely those who most fight against it who are the first to succumb to its negative effects while blocking out only the intuitions which help to guide. You can take away a man's gods, but only to give him others in return. Naturally, every age thinks that all ages before it were prejudiced, and today we think this more than ever and are just as wrong as all previous ages that thought so. How often today we have seen the truth condemned! It is sad but unfortunately true that man learns nothing from history.  Most civilization is based on cowardice. It's so easy to civilize by teaching cowardice. You water down the standards which would lead to bravery. You restrain the will. You regulate the appetites. You fence in the horizons. You make a law for every movement. You deny the existence of chaos. You tame.

It's easier to be terrified by an enemy you admire, and all the world is a stage for them today.  Riots and true comedy (not the late night shows) are but symptoms of the times, profoundly revealing. They betray the psychological tone, the deep uncertainties... And the striving for something better, plus the fear that nothing would come of it all.  Your forefathers knew, you should never stay in the company of anyone with whom you would not want to die.  So too with power.  Power bases are very dangerous because they attract people who are truly insane, people who seek power only for the sake of power.  Power does not corrupt, it is a magnet to the corruptible.


----------



## Dread First (Feb 7, 2021)

I've recently taken up journaling because I needed an outlet for all the bullshit that I've been going through as of late. Thus far, it's been pretty therapeutic; I'm not drawing blanks anymore whenever I'm talking to my therapist. If I really want to talk about something, I could refer to a previous entry I wrote and expand upon what I want to talk about. Not to PL too much, but I've also been getting along fairly well with the new medication I'm on; the side-effects are annoying, but I'd rather take occasional bouts of insomnia and loss of libido over constant suicidal ideation and depressive spells where all I do is watch YouTube videos and isolate myself.



kekofthebest said:


> A whitepill for me is religion. Coming back to Christ has helped me alot during le memeflu lockdown. God loves us that is the ultimate whitepill



I'm not a Christian, but I can definitely see where you're coming from with that. I've been listening to a lot of Orthodox hymns in addition to the usual nasheeds/qawwali/ghazals that I have on my playlist. Idk what denomination of Christianity you're a part of, but I think you might get a kick out of some of the stuff I've been listening to.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Feb 8, 2021)

Spoiler: From Simonides of Ceos (556 - 468BC)



For a man it’s certainly hard to be truly good
— perfect in hands, feet, and mind,
built without a single flaw;
only a god could have that prize;
but a mere man,
there’s just no way he can help being bad
when some overwhelming disaster knocks him down.
Any man’s good when life treats him well,
and bad when it treats him badly,
and the best of us are the ones the gods love most.

But for me that saying of Pittacus doesn’t ring true either
(even if he was a smart man): He says “being good is hard.”
For me, a man’s good enough as long as he’s not lawless,
and if he has the common sense of right and wrong
that does a city good — a decent guy.
I certainly won’t find fault with a man like that.
After all, there’s an endless supply of stupid fools.
The way I see it,
if there’s no great shame in it,
it’s all right.

So I’m not going to throw away
my short allotment of life on a futile, silly hope,
searching for something there simply cannot be —
a completely blameless man — not among us mortals
who must win our bread from the broad earth.
(Of course, if I do happen to come across one,
I’ll be sure to let you know.)
So long as he doesn’t willfully do wrong,
I give my praise and love to any man.
But not even the gods can resist necessity.


I admit, his views seem pretty humanistically timeless.


----------



## Wulfpack Legend (May 24, 2021)

Not sure if this helps, but:


----------



## The Great Chandler (May 28, 2021)

Another white pill:

Be glad you're actually self-conscious about yourself! That means you have the freedom to decide on decisions that otherwise many less self-aware people can make


----------



## Dread First (Jun 13, 2021)

For the last few months, I've been dealing with a relationship that for all intents and purposes, was circling the drain. Last month was the critical fight, and about a week ago, she cut me off on all forms of contact. I won't lie: I actually had my first suicidal ideation episode since I started therapy, and I was a bawling wreck. That all changed last night when my friends that I literally hadn't seen in over a year and change invited me to a local show at some dive bar.

The beer tasted like shit, I took up smoking again, and I'm pretty sure my tinnitus isn't gonna die down any time soon. Nevertheless, that little excursion was more than enough for me to snap out of that mindset and just... try to be normal again. It still hurts, but I now know that I'll be okay.

On the flip side, I actually have an impetus to learn Portuguese now because of all the Brazilian doomer music that I've been listening to. Beyond the sad songs, I now genuinely adore the collective discographies of people like Tom Jobin, Joao Gilberto, and Caetano Veloso.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jun 14, 2021)

Here's a pretty neat article that debunks a lot of doomer points:
https://www.mediavsreality.com/mediavsreality2/2020/9/8/the-world-isnt-as-bad-as-you-think-it-is

Also lol on debunking Greta

Edit: I will say however that he is wrong on Somalia and Iran though


----------



## AbyssStarer (Jun 15, 2021)

Listen for the birds around you, identify them, observe their behaviors, etc. You don't need to go out marking down checklists to enjoy birds, and bird calls are a positive noise for humans and when you go outside you'll hear some frens and be happy that they're around this year again. 
Just recently I saw that Brown Headed Nuthatches are returning to the Missouri Ozarks and that was a very nice whitepill.
Enjoy this very nice American Robin


----------



## The Great Chandler (Mar 13, 2022)

If your friends make you miserable, stick with friends who make your day. If you can't find those kind of friends, then may your own day.


----------



## BipolarPon (Mar 14, 2022)

The Great Chandler said:


> If your friends make you miserable, stick with friends who make your day. If you can't find those kind of friends, then may your own day.


You sound like those motivational posters.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Mar 14, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> You sound like those motivational posters.


Is true tho! So?


----------



## Skitzels (Mar 14, 2022)

1. It is always better to find like minded friends in real life rather than the internet. I have had pretty good luck finding the like minded (both at church and work). I don’t believe internet friendships are totally pointless, but these days I advise to tread carefully.

2. Remember that the tyrannical, billionaire elites who keep pushing Globohomo are incompetent. Their mask keeps slipping, and Normies are noticing (you’d know this if you had enough real life friends, refer to #1). Their agenda is not suited for long term societal survival and will ultimately fail.

3. Be a decent person, and people will treat you decently for the most part in real life. So long as you’re not a doormat, most people will appreciate you enough that opportunities will come your way. So basically, you’re free to be an asshole on the internet but you should try to be nice in real life. Being nice outside of KiwiFarms is a bonus, so long as you’re not using the same username everywhere.

4. Wokeism as we know isn’t a sustainable ideology and will inevitably die out one way or another.


----------



## Ethereal Eye (Mar 15, 2022)

Skitzels said:


> 1. It is always better to find like minded friends in real life rather than the internet. I have had pretty good luck finding the like minded (both at church and work). I don’t believe internet friendships are totally pointless, but these days I advise to tread carefully.


Finding like minded friends who you can talk to about anything and goof off with is one of the best mental health medicines. Actually, I highly recommend having good friends. I gained a handful of amazing friends since I graduated high school and went into my apprenticeship, and they've influenced me in positive ways like gaining the spine to stand up to my boss and take time off for my mental health regardless of their expectations of me. The biblical phrase "Iron sharpens iron" holds great truth. Good friends will really help you and even strengthen you.


----------



## Hepativore (May 6, 2022)

Take a stroll through the Synthwave Hallway to ease your troubled mind...




Then here is some nice Ozric Tentacles for you guys...






Yes, it is hippy music, but I like old school hippies.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (May 9, 2022)

remember that not all climate news equals end of the world instantly, you may panic at first but climate change isn't going to consume us all unlike what the doomer media might want you to think
here's a neat website that takes claims and sees if they hold up: https://extinctionclock.org/


----------



## Skitzels (May 16, 2022)

For any doomer who is worried about the (((great replacement))), you have some factors to consider before writing it off as doom and gloom:

1. What global birth rates do not account for is how many births are still births, nor do they account for childhood mortality rates in third world countries. The WHO’s reporting on the data isn’t quite as accurate as one may think, because many of these shithole countries do have corrupt governments that will boldly downplay these things just enough so they can claim they’re “working on it”. The percentage of children who die in Somalia before age 10 is going to be much higher than Canada, for example.

2. The supply crisis, unaffordable housing and incoming collapse of welfare is going to deter a lot of potential newcomers. Why move from one shithole just to live in similar unbearable conditions? In my country, our government is beginning to have a hard time holding on to recent immigrants because they’re not willing to be wagies in cagies as much as whitey would.  

3. There’s a shitload of inbreeding in a lot of nonwhite immigrant communities, especially of the Muslim streak. It’s so bad that the BBC couldn’t deny it anymore, and have tried to tell the communities to knock it off (which they predictably refuse).

All whitey has to do, with these given circumstances, is play the long game. Sure, it looks hopeless now but alas Rome wasn’t built overnight. The Slav wars and Pandemic are accelerating the inevitable collapses: just don’t abandon your homeland and you’ll at least be able to say you didn’t give up. 

As I said in another post, go make some friends in real life in the meantime. Go outside, touch some grass and you’ll find that you’re allowing yourself to be radicalized by the feds. 

Don’t give into the temptation to participate in a race war unless it’s self defensive (as in, you get directly assaulted; you should fight back). Form a community, and make it tight knit. Eventually you’ll find a lot of like minded folks out there.


----------



## Question Mark (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 17, 2022)

Boobies and booze. That is all.


----------



## Spud (May 22, 2022)

Today is Pizza Day





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (May 22, 2022)

An old Russian wisdom - that has died, this will die one day too. Nothing lasts forever, my faggot.


----------



## Hepativore (May 22, 2022)

Homemade roast chicken to ease the mind as well as the gullet...


----------



## BiggerChungus (May 22, 2022)

The Lord will return, and no evil or sorrow exists that He can't erase. The vilest powers that be in this world know it too, and they tremble at the thought.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Jun 9, 2022)

Remember that you are awesome and you will be loved no matter what you are or what mean things people irl/random strangers on the internet say about you, if you kill yourself now you will make everyone that has been with you sad and all you will do is make your enemies happy


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 10, 2022)

They can take everything from you, but they cannot take away your will if you do not let them. Your willpower surpasses all if you steel yourself and learn to weather the storms. This, too, shall pass but another storm is always on the horizon.


----------



## gang weeder (Jun 10, 2022)

White people still exist.


----------



## Hepativore (Jun 10, 2022)

So do cats.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Jul 3, 2022)

Food for thought.


----------



## Karakhalkin-Gol (Aug 8, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 8, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> You sound like those motivational posters.


Isn't everyone who posts in a whitepill thread supportively a motivational poster?


----------



## ZazietheBeast (Aug 8, 2022)

All right. Here's some from my own personal stash.




1. You are not as helpless as you think you are. You have way more options than you know. There's a world of difference between a nomad and a hobo. Nomads at least try to find ways to make things work no matter what. Hobos give up and bend over. Mindset is key.

2. The best way out in any tyranny is knowledge and application. You don't have to worry about eating the bugs if you have chickens, lizards, frogs and fish to feed them to. They can't disarm you if you know how to make traps and tools like the Viet cong. Think of prison. For a place that strips your freedom and forces you to play with their economy, prisoners make all types of tools and services despite it. You'd be surprised at the types of goods and services prisoners have.

3. Throughout history, various machavellian plans at times would get undone by something stupid and unpredictable. Plans utterly derailed because someone literally farted in the wrong direction.

4. Even the smartest, richest and/or most powerful people are prone to stupidity. It is the one thing that has remained consistent in humanity.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 10, 2022)

The ultimate Whitepill


----------



## Question Mark (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Permuto (Nov 30, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Dec 14, 2022)

We may live in horrible hard times today with everything aligned against us but we must be strong. They want us demoralized self defeating and weak. We must be optimistic and have an enduring vigilance out of both spite and to push ourselves out of our hell holes.
The ability to be resilient and resistant from the effects of demoralization whether it be personal or from our enemies and the world around us is one of the greatest abilities any human being can ever have.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Tuesday at 9:44 PM)

If you are feeling tired or stressed today, just take some time to go for a nature walk or spend some time with real life friends.


----------



## 56 others (Tuesday at 10:38 PM)

The boomers are leaving society, and your enemies embody weakness on purpose.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Tuesday at 11:36 PM)

Things could always be worse, I guess, right?



Spoiler


----------



## Wesley Willis (Wednesday at 1:36 AM)

Toddlers from 2008 think it's gonna get bad. That's adorable.


----------

